# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Per cfare eshte stafi ircop?

## WerT

Di tme thote njeri per cfare jane ircopat? Se mesa shof kush nuk u pelqen si user i fusin nje glined a ku di une edhe jane ne rregull. Bejne ca tu doje qefi.
Konkretisht e kam per c0d3r, i cili u thote disa userave te shajne se do u dali ky ne mbrojtje edhe ne momentin qe ti kthen pergjigje merr glined. Pastaj u ben presion aopeve 
qe ne qofte se nuk do u bejne kickban userave ne fjale do u veje akill. Mbase e kam un gabim prandaj doja tme shpjegoje ndonje se per cfare jane ircopat.
Flm per mirkuptimin

----------


## Vinjol

Wert   fiksoji  gjert 

vop +   eshte   per  userat   me te rregullt  e  me te   sjellshem    kta mund te  flasin edhe  kur kane  banned e jane  kandidate  per  aop 
Aop @   jane qe te  mbajne  mire dhomen  mos te tolerojne  ofendimet e    sharjet   mes  tyre   si edhe   flodd  <<  permbytjetet>>  
Sop   jane   pergjegjes   per  Aop  per sjelljet  e tyre  me  Userat   ata  gjithashtu  munden  te  vendosin  akick  qe mund te  pengojne  hyrjen  ne  kanal
Ircop    jane  te  varur  vetem  nga Root  Admin  kta  jane  pergjegjes  Ata   jane pergjegjes   per  mos  lejimin e  1 ip   ne server  etj  etj

----------


## MaDaBeR

O Wert, po kto kur s'kane respekt per veten e vet, qe lyhen e perlyhen me robin qe i ka shajt qysh nga foshnja ne djep e deri ke njerzit qe kane ne varr, ca pret tjeter prej ktyre? I bejne dhe nderime e favore pale  :perqeshje: 

A nuk e shikon qe eshte mbush me nje dore te paaftesh aty? A nuk e shef qe gjerat behen vetem per ego personale dhe jo se e vret mendjen njeri per usera e per rregulla. Ndenji 48 ore serveri tjeter down totalisht, dhe kta nuk mbajten dot asnje user prej tyre. Pse? Sepse sa filluan te flasin u ofenduan mbare e prape e moren kick/bane e akille. 

Prandaj kan ngel 20 veta gjithsej, se ka frik me hy nje rob i ri aty, se patjater do ta shajne, ofendojne, do i bejne presione per pun akillesh etj etj etj budalliqe qe i di vet ti dhe ne fund do i fusin edhe noj akill e ta lejn jasht per arsyen se nuk jep msn etj si kjo. LoL

Nuk e kuptoj se si e mban akoma Albo te lidhur Javan e nje forumi kaq serioz me nje chat aq lapanjoz.

----------


## WerT

MaDaBeR normale, sa vjen e me keq bohet. Nuk e marr vesh si e lejojne kte c0d3r, qe eshte pak ta konsiderosh plehre, ne kete server qe dikur chatonin gati 300 usera. Shife edhe vete ca ordineri eshte: 
[20:42] <IceberG> pse me nxjerr mer?
[20:43] <Renato> coder me tha do tboj akill po se qite

Per te mos permendur pastaj edhe nje aop e cila i beri del aopit per arsye se ky c0d3r i tha do tbej akill po nuk i bere kick. A eshte normale qe ky person te vazhdoje te jete ircop edhe ta beje ketu sikur e ka chatin e babes???

----------


## c0d3r

> [19:27] <Sh0ta_TruPin_SipeShk> nuk paska sen ktu :S 
> [19:28] <WerT> partyn e kemi te shpia jote shote 
> [19:28] <WerT> ti mami jot 
> [19:28] <WerT> do hani car 
> [19:28] <Sh0ta_TruPin_SipeShk> wert po um shan aa? okej ki me pa ti c0d3r ti  
> [19:28] <WerT> po ti qi robt ty ene atij 
> [19:29] <Sh0ta_TruPin_SipeShk> WerT: ani de e shef ti  
> [19:29] <WerT> mos ha shum *** 
> [19:29] <WerT> *******
> ...


O Wert po ik me mir se s'dua te prish gjithe kete forum te bukur duke postuar logset e tua super banale ne dhomen #Shqiperia, qe ske len fjalor imoral pa permendur e IRCop e User pa share. Ik se paska marre dhe pamje te bukur forumi. Edhe ketu me dole perpara ti...! A je ti ai me siper o king qe ben kaposhin leshator ne dhome? Vjen e kerkon llogari pastaj kush jane IRCop. 

Kur te mbaroje denimi qe ke, athere prap do e shohim nese do e kesh mundesine te flasesh e te sqarohesh me mua apo jo, kjo do varet gjithmone nga sjellja jote.

Stafi i IRCop eshte stafi qe merret me mbarevajtjen e networkut ne pergjithesi, dhe njekohesisht eshte stafi qe ti edhe shoket e tu e keni me bezdi. 
*Te kam thene une qe diten e pare, bej kujdes kur te paralajmeroj se sjam nga ata amatoret qe mendon tin po... mesa duket sma kishe degjuar kengen akoma. Kisha 2 jave rresht qe te thoja boll e boll e boll. Ca pret ti se do hash BAN 2 minuta kur shan 2 jave rresht. Harroje.*
Mos ki merak ky eshte vetem fillimi... Nese do vazhdosh prap me sjelljen qe ke, te jesh i bindur qe prap jashte do jesh, por kesaj rradhe te garantoj se kam frike se do marri koston qe meriton edhe ai AOP qe nuk reagon ndaj sjelljes tende... dhe ben sikur nuk sheh veprimet e tua.

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

keputeni edhe aop Mateus se e paskan kap ne flagranc me logse  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WerT

Po ik o ti coder se sdu pergjigje nga ty jo, se e kam pa sa rob koti je. Me kto logse qe hodhe ta shofin edhe te tjeret se si u fryn userave te shajne se kane ty ne mbrojtje. Po se je polic ne jeten reale sdo te thote te behesh edhe ketu. Edhe her tjeter kapi me lart logset kur shajn te tjeret. Ato skan len njeri pa shajt dhe ne fund smarrin asnje ban. Po normalisht qe nuk e ben ti se i ke dashnore virtuale shoten me ladyn. Pika burrit plak, i genjehet mendja.

----------


## WerT

Se harrova, ti je tu prish nje chat te tere po te vika keq me prish forumin.
Po e mbyll me ty se je shum i ulet me u barazu me nivelin tat.

Doja qe te merrej parasysh kjo tema ime nga ndonje root edhe ta shifte presionin qe u ben ky userave edhe aopeve

----------


## NaTaEl

*hhahhahahaha. o werta te isha un si ti si kisha duru 
Ose do kisha lon chatin ose se di ca do kisha bo*

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

> *hhahhahahaha. o werta te isha un si ti si kisha duru 
> Ose do kisha lon chatin ose se di ca do kisha bo*


Une propozoj tja fusi ekranit pc me grusht  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

Jam kurioz te di moshen mesatare e chatistave te tanishem.

----------


## WerT

Foli ky qe ka shpik chatin. Po ik mer ti se je tip alergjik. Mos ma ndot temen te lutem. Vazhdo piq geshtenja se edhe chatin e le se ja u shpife te gjithve me keq se i lartpermenduri.

----------


## Sherri

> Foli ky qe ka shpik chatin. Po ik mer ti se je tip alergjik. Mos ma ndot temen te lutem. Vazhdo piq geshtenja se edhe chatin e le se ja u shpife te gjithve me keq se i lartpermenduri.


I dhe pergjigje pyetjes time. Shoh qe chati vazhdon te frekuentohet nga adoleshenta qe i tremben realitetit e shfryjne nervat ne chat. Gjithe fan e Justin Bieber jane mbledhur aty. Ajo dickaja qe un s'arrij ta konceptoj eshte se pse vazhdoni te ankoheni kur e dini qe jeni fajtor. Ajo "gjoja vogel" qe keni mrena kafkes s'ju thote qe menoni perpara e pastaj veproni?
Ankoheni si bebat qe dun biberon se po si dhe ,  fillojne e qajne.

ps:
Per mua eshte kompliment kur thua qe jam me i urryer se c0d3r  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Kaq pune te mire kan bo stafi e te gjithe, sa ka ngel chati me 13 vet e 23 bote. Me user nderi Banditos (Franci), qe i ka shajt mare e prape me AOp-SOp-IRCop e users. Dmth me i user qe nuk e lejn me nejt me asi server tjeter. Nuk e mer vesh i pari t'dytin ca bohet. Pffff. Duket dhe nga gjalleria qe ka ke nenforumi i chatit.

----------


## WerT

Kerkoj qe te mbyllet kjo teme se paska qen e kote ta hapja duke pare komentet e disa injorantave qe duan te bejne origjinalin ktu kur ne te vertete jane disa deshtake. 
Flm per mirekuptimin.

----------


## c0d3r

> Po ik o ti coder se sdu pergjigje nga ty jo, se e kam pa sa rob koti je. Me kto logse qe hodhe ta shofin edhe te tjeret se si u fryn userave te shajne se kane ty ne mbrojtje. Po se je polic ne jeten reale sdo te thote te behesh edhe ketu. Edhe her tjeter kapi me lart logset kur shajn te tjeret. Ato skan len njeri pa shajt dhe ne fund smarrin asnje ban. Po normalisht qe nuk e ben ti se i ke dashnore virtuale shoten me ladyn. Pika burrit plak, i genjehet mendja.


 po pra po, po e shohim se kush shan e ofendon. Userat normal qe do vin ke mua, pse ku do shkojn ke tipa si puna jote?

----------


## R3nato

Une them ta perjashtoni permanent kete wert se kot eshte vec banal fol  :perqeshje:  pastaj i cop gei eshte lol

----------


## NaTaEl

*Un ja mshtes renatos ne kte rast*

----------


## NaTaEl

*MISTREC_BERATI Sosht aq trim ky mer joo*

----------

